# Skinny Auratus



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a pair of auratus (one green and one blue) that I put together with a pair of leucomelas. I was hesitant at first but now the auratus are way more bold and come out much more than they did when they were alone. however, i've realized that the green auratus has become very skinny (sickly looking). i thought it was because it wasn't eating but i see it eat all the time. 

another thing is that the green guy is always in view now even after the lights are off (the other three hide at night). 

i've read about frogs getting stressed out when they are put together but this one became bolder and is definitely eating. could he have some sort of parasite? can i do anything about it?


any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Seperating the frogs and getting a fecal checked is going to be your best bet. The loss of conditioning could be from parasites, stress, insufficient amounts fed to the frogs, and/or competition from the other frogs. 

Ed


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

First off please separate the frogs. You should not mix species. Not even different morphs of auratus. Then like Ed said isolate the skinny one, and get a fecal sample done for it. It would have parasites. A picture would greatly help as well.


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the help, i will isolate them.

where is a good place to get the feces checked? can I do it at home if i have a microscope?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You can check the member directory to see if there is an ARAV vet close to you (see ARAV), or you can call your local vets to see if they would do a fecal for you, a third alternative is to contact either Dr. Wright or Dr. Frye at thier respective offices and make arrangements to mail them a sample. Discuss the limitations of what may or may not be seen in a mailed sample with them.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I take my fecal samples to a local vet right down the street from me. They deal with dogs and cats, but also deal with some exotics I believe. Like Ed said, if you don't have anyone local, try one of the Dr.'s he listed. I have not tried Dr. Wright before, but have talked to Dr. Frye a bit and he has pretty reasonable prices. I think its $18 per group of frog if I'm not mistaking. Like I said I have not worked with Dr. Wright before, so I dont know that price.


----------

